# Deeply Moving/Inspiring Songs



## greg-the-fox (Mar 19, 2009)

ITT post songs that make you step back and say 'whoa', that put you at a complete loss for words, that make you cry or calm you down or even make you take a whole new look at your life. Or even make you want to become a better person. It can be any emotion really, just as long as it's very intense. No MCR emo bullshit kthxbai unless you have a really good reason.

And don't just post the song, tell how it affects you. (duh) Bonus points if there are little or no lyrics.

For me it has to be Lower Your Eyelids To Die With The Sun by M83. This song has some weird sounds in the beginning that at first I laughed at but they fade in as the song swells in volume and I quickly learned to love every sound in this. The more I listen to it the more powerful its effect is. When I'm feeling stressed out I put on the whole album which culminates with this song and it's the most comforting thing in the world to hear. Completely melts away stress. I feel an intense rush of excitement and I'm absolutely in no way a spiritual person at all but songs like this make me feel very spiritual at least for a few minutes. It usually leaves me crying a little bit (songs hardly ever make me cry) and it makes me feel like I can conquer anything.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 19, 2009)

Friends Will Be Friends - Queen - A Kind Of Magic

This song friends me how good your friends really be can, they'll be there for you, always give you the love and attention when you need it and they will be your Friends forever, thru thick and thin



			
				Friends Will Be Friends - Queen - A Kind Of Magic - 1986 said:
			
		

> It's not easy love, but you've got friends you can trust
> Friends will be friends
> When you're in need of love they give you care and attention
> Friends will be friends
> ...




No-One But You (Only The Good Die Young) - Queen - Queen Rocks - 1997

This song always brings a tear to my eye whenever i hear it ... its about how the good people of the world always die young, the likes of Freddie Mercury, Princess Diana, Rocol (the guy in my Sig) to name a few
When they are at their best, something will strike them down



			
				No-One But You (Only The Good Die Young) - Queen - Queen Rocks - 1997 said:
			
		

> One by one
> Only the Good die young
> They're only flying to close to the sun
> We'll remember -
> Forever...


----------



## AxlePerri (Mar 19, 2009)

I like your song, greg-the-fox, it is very tasteful, never hear it before. 

I have to say Immortal Technique - Caught In A Hustle . I was turned off by rap for years like other people, but this song opened my mind to a lot of music. But it is good mostly _because_ of the lyrics . It is a lot of truth to put into one song. It hits you when somebody who is coming from a world completely apart, gives you something you can relate to so well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to say Rush: Manhattan Project. It dramatically portrays the race to build "the bomb", from its conception to its only use, to its effect on the course of history. You HAVE to hear this.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIzkoWxYD6Y

The music really grabs hold of you and has a slightly depressing but optimistic sound to it. It has a harsh sound to it but somehow extremely beautiful. Nadja is just awesome. There is a small amount of lyrics but they are non-essential to the music. I have nothing against those who find songs with inspiring lyrics inspiring, but why do you listen to the music if its the lyrics that inspire you? Why not just read poems then? If you are going to suggest, listen to music to inspire you it should be the music itself that inspires you.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> No-One But You (Only The Good Die Young) - Queen - Queen Rocks - 1997
> 
> This song always brings a tear to my eye whenever i hear it ... its about how the good people of the world always die young, the likes of Freddie Mercury, Princess Diana, Rocol (the guy in my Sig) to name a few
> When they are at their best, something will strike them down


A hand above the water... and angel reaching for the sky...

That song can easily move me to tears. Brian May and Roger Taylor have beautiful voices.

Anyway, Too Much Love Will Kill You- Brian May- Back To The Light- 1992



			
				Brian May said:
			
		

> I'm just the pieces of the man I used to be
> Too many bitter tears are raining down on me
> I'm far away from home
> And I've been facing this alone
> ...



It's a beautiful song, period. It is sad, but Brian is just an amazing songwriter, singer, and guitarist.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 20, 2009)

Stop posting lyrics! This is a deeply moving/inspiring songs thread not a deeply moving/inspiring poems thread!

Bah this is a lost cause.


----------



## Rapscallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Winter by Tori Amos
The First Day of My Life by Bright Eyes.

Winter is just a damn pretty song to listen to. Tori Amos often has some off-color or seemingly random lyrics, but they can hold some very deep significance to them.

The First Day of My Life is one of the few Bright Eyes songs that doesn't absolutely depress me if I listen to it for too long. It's like "Hey, the storm has passed, the future looks like it will be okay, and we're going to work through this together."


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 22, 2009)

Guaranteed by Eddie Vedder- I love this song and it inspires me to be free. It is about someone who has had enough with society and jus enjoying himself as he travels the nation on foot (Into The Wild)

What A Wonderful World by Louie Armstrong- Makes you stand back and see the world in a more positive light, great to listen to when you are feeling bad or sad

Reach For The Light by Steve Winwood- Summary: You never give up and someday you'll get what you desire

Lake Tahoe by Sherwood- Song about a man who has grown up and moved away, after many years he comes back to the town he grew up in and he is reminiscing about his childhood, teen years and growing up in general


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 22, 2009)

These two tracks from Coldplay stopped me in my tracks the first time I heard them.  Lovers...flows.  It moves.  It's flying down the highway in the summer.  The lyrics are uplifting, directional, motivating...like the melody it rests on. Life in technicolour is the first track and sets the stage for the rest of the album Viva La Vida.  Starts quiet, unassuming, then moves up a notch, and keeps going in complexity and melody.  It's layered, and it's happy *G*.
*Coldplay: Lovers in Japan
Coldplay: Life in Technicolour*

Ghosts is pretty quiet and somber, but the banjo and the subtle beat behind the music is a wonderful compliment to the melody.
*Nine Inch Nails:  Ghosts IV - 28*

And now for something a little more off beat.  I've had a love of Deep forest for literally half my life now.  They've been around for 15 years, just two guys from Belgium that know how to mix different world music to create awesome sounds.   

Sweet Lullaby is off their first album and it's soothing, like the name suggests.   The lyrics are from the Solomon Islands but the rest...it's just something you have to hear...I can't describe it other then beautiful.
*Deep Forest: Sweet Lullaby*

This track is off the Boheme, the second album.  The singer is Marta Sebastyn, a well known transylvanian folk singer.  Again, Deep Forest mixes different music from different places in the world to come up with this moving track.  Worth a listen.
*Deep Forest: Twosome




*_TL.DR   Listen to the music! 
_


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 22, 2009)

Tree Top Flyer - Jimmy Buffet.  Sadly, no youtube version exists of his rendition of this swashbuckling smugglers song; so I pasted the original.  Chills up and down my spine every time I hear it.  Gawd I long to go flying again.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2009)

-=[ Enya - Boadicea ]=-
-=[ Enya - Pax Deorum ]=-
-=[ Enya - The Memory of Trees ]=-
-=[ Enya - Miss Clare Remembers ]=-
-=[ Enya - Hope Has a Place ]=-
These are the most moving of all for me.  They fill me with sadness and happiness both at once.

-=[ Elbow - One Day Like This ]=-
-=[ Keane - Somewhere Only We Know ]=-
-=[ Snow Patrol - Run ]=-
-=[ Stereophonics - Have a Nice Day ]=-
These make me stop and appreciate what I have.  As Sheryl Crow said in a song I don't like, "It's not [about] having what you want; it's [about] wanting what you've got."  These four remind me of that.

-=[ Jerry Goldsmith/Sally Stevens - Flying Dreams (Lullaby) (The Secret of NIMH) ]=-
-=[ Jerry Goldsmith/Paul Williams - Flying Dreams [Alt] (The Secret of NIMH) ]=-
-=[ Dean and Carol Parks - Forever Young (Care Bears II) ]=-
I'm a sucker for great movie themes, especially these two.

-=[ Whigfield - Ain't It Blue ]=-
I don't know why this one appeals to me, despite the few and simple lyrics, but it does.

-=[ Aurora - The Day It Rained Forever ]=-
-=[ Aurora - Ordinary World ]=-
I know I'm going to take flak for the latter, but the remixes (especially the album and Above & Beyond remixes) speak to me.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 22, 2009)

Postcard - Colson Grainger

With All Due Respect - Colson Grainger

Tomorrow - HANIA Lee (Can't get YouTube links right now, sorry)

Soldier Side - System of a Down (Hypnotize)


----------

